# job posting_Aquarium Store Sales Associate/Service Tech (Plano)



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I stumbled across this on Craig's List today, and thought it might be of interest to someone here.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/csr/3193277924.html

*Aquarium Store Sales Associate/Service Tech (Plano)*

Date: 2012-08-08, 8:17PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Exotic Aquatics of Plano is seeking in store sales associates and also service technicians. Must have a love for fish and aquariums. Service technicians need to be in decent shape and able to lift heavy things...aquariums, jugs of water, sand, rock, etc. Good driving record is also required. Willing to train...but you must love the hobby.

Ramin
214-number listed in original add


 Location: Plano
 Compensation: based on experience - $8-$12 per hour plus bonuses
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.

PostingID: 3193277924


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

dang I was just in there today talking to one of the saltwater dudes I was the guy talking about my 58g reef build. in case you work at the store i might have talked to you before.


----------

